
The Kindle Fire has a profanity filter - user_666
https://the-digital-reader.com/2020/07/13/did-you-know-the-kindle-fire-has-a-secret-profanity-filter-that-blocks-george-carlins-seven-dirty-words/
======
GaryNumanVevo
Correction: The speech to text feature on the Kindle Fire keyboard has a
profanity filter.

Probably for good reason, I don't want to be dictating something and have a
word accidentally correct to something less than savory. Maybe that's just me.

~~~
nieve
That would make sense except that the entire sentence is deleted instead of
prompting you for a replacement or simply blocking all corrections _towards_
those words.

------
reanimus
Not that shocked that 'bitch' made it through. I remember being in 6th grade
when our teacher told us all to not be shocked at a female dog getting
referred to as such.

------
thekevan
Luckily there are several keyboards you can use instead that are better that
the stock keyboard anyway.

------
user_666
The keyboard app has a filter that blocks certain words from being recognized
as speech.

------
berkes
Why would a company spend effort for this?

